# Chevy Volt Commercial



## summer09 (Aug 8, 2008)

love the commercial of the Chevy Volt... absolutely cool!


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, that ad is really old now. The concept vehicle is really looking like the movie prop that it is now. Time to unveil the final design.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

I like this commercial!  Cute kids!


----------

